# Help! Rescue won't potty on leash



## GuStLaMaMo (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to these forums but I'm excited to learn more about caring for my dogs through participation! I have a problem that I need help with, and any and all advice is welcome!

My boyfriend and I adopted a 5 yo female Australian Shepherd this weekend and she refuses to go potty while on leash. We live in an apartment, so we don't have a yard to send her to do her business, and it's not an option to have her off leash. We've tried taking her out for long walks, taking her with the Aussie we've had and alone, waiting her out, taking her out first thing in the morning and right after eating, and taking her out before bed, but she still won't go. She did eliminate in the house yesterday morning when she was out of sight for a few minutes (I know, my mistake, but it was unavoidable), so at least we know she's gone once, but I'm concerned for her health and well-being. Does anyone have advice for getting her to go on leash when we take her out?

Thank you!

Tamara (& Molly!)


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

I know a lot of rescue dogs who have this issue.

If it is safe (make sure she is wearing a secure martingale and there is no traffic or other dangers), put her on a long line to see if that helps. (no flexi leads, please) Or you can just simply turn your head when you see she is about to go.

Lots of rescue dogs simply don't want you looking at them when they go.

Another thing you can try is driving her a nice nature trail. It's hard to resist eliminating where deer, rabbits and other dogs have gone.

While you are working on this, I suggest some sod in a safe area of the the home so she is at least learning to potty on the right surface.

Also, how long are your walks? If she is a typical Aussie and if the vet says okay, I bet she can walk for 2 straight hours with no problem - if it's not too hot.

Thanks so much for rescuing.

More info on potty training here: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/potty-training-101/


----------



## GuStLaMaMo (Jun 28, 2011)

Success! Molly pottied outside the apartment! She wasn't on a leash, but the fact that she went potty, in public, outside the apartment where we want her to go is HUGE! My boyfriend and I took her out together today because he's off of work and after about 10 minutes of nothing from her I decided to take off her leash. (I am a firm believer in leash laws, and I know that having her off leash is not the best thing to do, but she is not a runner, is very mellow and laid back, and the area was pretty well enclosed by the buildings with my boyfriend on one end of the lawn and me on the other.) In less than 10 minutes she did her business! Now we need to transition her to going when she has a leash on too, but this is an excellent start. I think she's finally starting to settle in and get comfortable with her surroundings, too, which helps. Thank you again for all of the great advice and suggestions to get her to go.


----------

